# Jonathan Edwards on Christ fulfilling the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 14, 2021)

THE first distribution of the acts of Christ’s righteousness is with respect to the laws which Christ obeyed in that righteousness which he performed. But here it must be observed in general, that all the precepts which Christ obeyed may be reduced to one law and that is that which the Apostle calls the law of works. Rom. iii.27. Every command that Christ obeyed may be reduced to that great and everlasting law of God that is contained in the covenant of works, that eternal rule of right which God had established between himself and mankind. Christ came into the world to fulfil and answer the covenant of works; that is, the covenant that is to stand forever as a rule of judgment, and that is the covenant that we had broken, and that was the covenant that must be fulfilled. ...

But more particularly, the commands of God which Christ obeyed, were of three kinds; they were either such as he was subject to merely as man, or such as he was subject to as he was a Jew, or such as he was subject to purely as Mediator.

1. He obeyed those commands which he was subject to merely as man: and they were the commands of the moral law, which was the same with that which was given at Mount Sinai, written in two tables of stone, which are obligatory on mankind of all nations and all ages of the world.

2. He obeyed all those laws he was subject to as he was a Jew. Thus he was subject to the ceremonial law, and was conformed to it. He was conformed to it in his being circumcised the eighth day; and he strictly obeyed it in going up to Jerusalem to the temple three times a-year; at least after he was come to the ago of twelve years, which seems to have been the age when the males began to go up to the temple. And so Christ constantly attended the service of the temple, and of the synagogues. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on Christ fulfilling the covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 14, 2021)

N.B. Blog posts will be published more slowly for a while, as my internet connection at home is not working properly.


----------

